# Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary.



## Ianterrell (Aug 13, 2004)

RPTS is one of the oldest Seminaries in the nation. It was formed in the early 1800s. The school has an intense program. And its part of what I hope will become my future church. 

Has anyone on the board had any experience with students or faculty from this school? Visited the campus? I'm curious because its really high on my list of Seminaries to attend.


----------



## wsw201 (Aug 13, 2004)

They sponsored a breakfast at GA in Pittsburgh. Nice folks. Its a small seminary with 100 or less students. The only thing different about this denomination is that they allow women Deacons. They give all kinds of financial breaks. Have you had a chance to talk to them yet?


----------



## Ianterrell (Aug 13, 2004)

Well there are other distinctives:

Unnaccompanied Psalm Singing.

The ordination vows are more strictly confessionally based then other denoms.

The chapter on the civil magistrate in WCF isn't edited though there is an exception taken in regards of the magistrates right to call a synod.

There's a clause in the CHurch Testimony concerning the responsibilty of parents to present children with their sinfulness and their need for Jesus Christ. 


The one thing I do take exception with is the Female Deacon thing. It can be argued but I think that the overall witness of scripture is against such an interpretation of the verse that uses the diakon(sp) label for errr...who was it again?

I haven't spoken with any representatives yet but a number of my friends have some of whom are either members of the RPCNA or joining (like myself) have had nothing but good things to say about their dialogues with the school. The Academic program is what really blew me away. Their standards for education appear to be quite good.


----------



## wsw201 (Aug 13, 2004)

The President of the Seminary noted that there has been a considerable amount of discussion within the denomination about women being Deacons. They may be waivering on that one.

It might be worth a trip to Pittsburgh to check it out up close and personal! The only real problem with the Seminary is that its not in Texas!!


----------



## panicbird (Aug 13, 2004)

[quote:744c594f98]The only real problem with the Seminary is that its not in Texas!![/quote:744c594f98]

Wayne, I have noticed that a lot of seminaries have that problem. Of course, since I am going to be moving to North Carolina in a couple of weeks, I too will be part of the problem.

   

Lon


----------



## Ianterrell (Aug 13, 2004)

I for one am GLAD it's not in Texas, I left Texas two years ago. I don't want to go back for Seminary it's way too hot. Besides the Northeast is still the very seat of Liberalism in the U.S. as far as I'm concerned. We need a conservative and reformed power to balance the scales with God's grace.


----------



## matt01 (Aug 13, 2004)

Ian,

Do you know off hand whether the school is accredited?


----------



## Ianterrell (Aug 24, 2004)

It is. It's been for many years now.


----------



## Peter (Aug 24, 2004)

Ian,

I'm attending an RP church in Elkins Park and am also seriously considering membership. For the summer I worked less than an hour from the Ridgefeild Park church and almost visited. How long have you been going? What attracted you?

For Christ's Crown and Covenant!

Peter


----------



## Ianterrell (Aug 26, 2004)

Peter,

About 4 months ago I began to be convinced of Exclusive Psalmody. I had convictions that would not allow me to sing uninspired hymns in public worship so I started checking out the RP in Ridgefield Park. I really enjoy the church, the elders are very friendly. The congregation is small but warm, and faithful. The preaching has been a considerable boon as well. I do hope to come under the care of the Presbytery in the coming months.

Too bad we couldn't meet at the White Lake camp meeting! For Christ's Crown and Covenant indeed.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2004)

Ian,

As a former RP, I am delighted to hear of your new conviction concerning Exclusive Psalmody. I used to serve as a deacon in the RP church at Beltsville, Maryland, near Washington, DC. I am glad to hear that your experience in Ridgefield Park is a good one. Best wishes!

For Christ's Crown & Covenant,
Andrew


----------



## Ianterrell (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

